

Borges' 'The Garden of Forking Paths'. A Hypertext Novel? - andrewvc
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Garden_of_Forking_Paths

======
andrewvc
If you're interested in reading it, you may as well just go for the whole
collection of his amazing non-fictions:

[http://www.amazon.com/Collected-Fictions-Jorge-Luis-
Borges/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Collected-Fictions-Jorge-Luis-
Borges/dp/0140286802/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294505173&sr=8-1)

~~~
Umalu
Borges hacked fiction. Highly recommended.

